# Apology to Wild Bill



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

I just wanted to apologize to Wild Bill for getting into a stupid argument over the sound of tubes... Life is to short to waste your time on this bs.. Everyone is entitled to his or her own opinion. 

Just wanted ted to say a few users here were kind enough to point out this is Not how I should start my new membership. 

Thats all all I wanted to say.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

I thought that "can anyone ID this preamp tube" was pretty interesting and don't understand why it was closed. Are we not allowed to debate on here?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

LydianGuitars said:


> I thought that "can anyone ID this preamp tube" was pretty interesting and don't understand why it was closed. Are we not allowed to debate on here?


Indeed, I was anxiously awaiting Bill's next rebuttal.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Amprepair said:


> I just wanted to apologize to Wild Bill for getting into a stupid argument over the sound of tubes... Life is to short to waste your time on this bs.. Everyone is entitled to his or her own opinion.
> 
> Just wanted ted to say a few users here were kind enough to point out this is Not how I should start my new membership.
> 
> Thats all all I wanted to say.


No point in getting in to the argument with him. He's quite convinced and not open to any opinion but the gospel he calls his own, despite the many much more experienced that tend to disagree with him.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> No point in getting in to the argument with him. He's quite convinced and not open to any opinion but the gospel he calls his own, despite the many much more experienced that tend to disagree with him.


+1 

There is a pattern here. Incredibly helpful and nice at times, but . . .


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

There will always be debate where tube amp design/mojo/tone is concerned. 
As for a rough start, apart from a differing opinion with Wild Bill, you've contributed much valuable information and insight and I hope you'll continue to do so.
Welcome again for the first time, Chris!


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

I unfortunatly it looks like he has not accepted it.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Nevertheless, you have in short order, become a welcome and valued member of this GC community. Thanks for being here.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

LydianGuitars said:


> I thought that "can anyone ID this preamp tube" was pretty interesting and don't understand why it was closed. Are we not allowed to debate on here?


Unfortunately three quarters of the thread had nothing to do with the subject. Debate is good. When it involves more than two people. When its just two people arguing it becomes boring fast


----------

